# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Nextage (HIRO), industrial humanoid robot, Kawada Technologies, Inc., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Kawada Technologies, Inc.

Home page - nextage.kawada.jp

HIRO is the customized version of “NEXTAGE” for researchers - nextage.kawada.jp/en/hiro

youtube.com/KawadaRobotics

twitter.com/KawadaRobotics

instagram.com/kawadarobotics

----------


## Airicist

Kawada Industries' NEXTAGE

Uploaded on Nov 19, 2009




> NEXTAGE is envisioned as a production / manufacturing robot that works alongside human workers.

----------


## Airicist

Nextage Industrial Humanoid Works Alongside People

Uploaded on Nov 24, 2011

----------


## Airicist

IREX 2013: Kawada NEXTAGE Robotics

Published on Nov 12, 2013




> At the IREX 2013 robotics exhibition in Tokyo Japan, Kawada demonstrated the NEXTAGE seris of cooperative robots. In this demonstration the two robots coordinate their work, communicate with each other, in addition to passing parts and supporting each other.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Collaborative Robot Series: Nextage from Kawada Industries"

by Catherine Bernier 
September 25, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Nextage, a humanoid robot 

Published on Jan 30, 2014




> Nextage, a humanoid robot that was developed by Kawada Industries, was specially designed so that it can function with the rest of humanity without looking out of place. The start of a protocol droid, or someone -- should I say something, far more suitable like Data from Star Trek? Kawada Industries mentioned that it is "logical for robots that work together with people to be human-shaped" -- and I do not deny that. This robot is able to function in a space that is equal to that of a person, where its arms have 12 degrees of freedom, and its back has one, where it can position itself to within 30 microns. The robot's head will also feature a stereo camera, where it is smart enough to recognize its surroundings as well as its own position, whereas hand cameras are able to recognize the kind of position of that the work it is doing in detail. So far, demonstrations have proved to be pretty impressive, where a trio of such robots actually function in perfect co-ordination as they would in the real world. Capable of picking up different parts, getting them together and tightening screws, these robots can work right away the moment you let them loose. I wonder how long will it be before factory workers become obsolete for good.

----------


## Airicist

Next-Generation Industrial Robot NEXTAGE

Published on Feb 25, 2014




> This industrial robot called NEXTAGE , manufactured and sold by Kawada Industries Inc., Japan, is using MVTec's machine vision standard software HALCON (www.halcon.com) as image processing library. Sales of NEXTAGE is increasing as the demand of big manufacturers in Japan is rising.

----------


## Airicist

NEXTAGE Hackathon Digest 

Published on Jun 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Dual-arm NEXTAGE robot makes coffee! 

Published on Oct 13, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 30, 2014

NEXTAGE of demo booth THK International Machine Tool Fair 2014

----------


## Airicist

NEXTAGE Hackathon 2

Published on Nov 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

THK Intex, Kawada Industries made of the exhibitors a dual-arm robot "NEXTAGE" in the 27th Japan International Machine Tool Fair

Published on Oct 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Industrial humanoid robot Nextage with a double Giken Hand

Published on Nov 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid robot Nextage works in a cafe at the Japan Robot Week 2014

Published on Oct 16, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Humanoid robot Nextage works in a cafe at the Japan Robot Week 2014

Published on Nov 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Nextage robot product review

Published on Oct 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

iREX2015

Published on Dec 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

iREX2015

Published on Dec 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Nextage gift box packing demo

Published on Jun 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

NEXTAGE + HiMoveRO 2017

Published on Jan 18, 2017

----------

